# Blue M-Edge Covers



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I have been looking at the blue M-Edge covers. I know they come in three different blue colors, Navy, Sapphire, and Royal Blue.

I have looked at the pictures I could find on this board but must be missing where someone said the actual color of their blue m-edge cover on the same listing as the picture. 

From reading other posts, I'm thinking the colors on the Amazon site are not correct with the way they acually look.

Are the pictures on the m-edge accurate for the exact color you get?

The best pictures of what I think are the actual color are on this board in several different threads. Would someone mind either reposting their blue medge pictures here saying exactly which listing it matches on Amazon. Or redirect me back to the pictures on the other threads and state exactly which Amazon listing I am seeing in the picture.

Sorry if it should be more obvious.

Lynn M


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the pebbled navy blue m-edge (leather). I'm not sure which thread it's pictured in, but that picture and the one on Amazon are not the same color as my cover. If you go directly to the M-edge site, you can click on the different colors. Even those pictures are not quite the same color as what I have. I would say that my cover is not quite as bright as what is shown on the M-edge site. It's a really nice shade of navy, not too dark. I'll try to post a picture a little later when I have more time. Hope this helped, though I'm suspecting it didn't.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have this M-Edge



I think the color of the one on the listing is pretty true to the one I have. I love it and am extremely happy with it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> I have the pebbled navy blue m-edge (leather). I'm not sure which thread it's pictured in, but that picture and the one on Amazon are not the same color as my cover. If you go directly to the M-edge site, you can click on the different colors. Even those pictures are not quite the same color as what I have. I would say that my cover is not quite as bright as what is shown on the M-edge site. It's a really nice shade of navy, not too dark. I'll try to post a picture a little later when I have more time. Hope this helped, though I'm suspecting it didn't.


I also have the same one as Wannabe and agree w/your description. The picture on the M-edge site is the closest I've seen and the one on Amazon's is quite innacurate IMO. I think it's a really pretty shade of blue and nice quality leather. However mine is sitting quietly in my desk cabinet as I love my Oberon more!
Ruby


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have also found the three blue M-edge covers confusing.
Their pictures all look the same to me.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is a picture of my pebbled navy blue M-edge. I took the picture with no sunlight shining on it and without a flash to get a true representation of the color.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Which of the blue colors is the one from this other thread? You can only see the corners but I would have thought that one was the Navy one. I guess not.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1772.0.html

Is this one the least expensive Royal Blue $29.99 one?

Lynn M


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this picture! It's a nice blue but I wouldn't have thought that one would be the Navy Blue. I was expecting a darker color.

I'm glad you posted it though, it clears up some confusion.

Lynn M



Wannabe said:


> Here is a picture of my pebbled navy blue M-edge. I took the picture with no sunlight shining on it and without a flash to get a true representation of the color.


----------



## xdalaw (Dec 18, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I also have the same one as Wannabe and agree w/your description. The picture on the M-edge site is the closest I've seen and the one on Amazon's is quite innacurate IMO. I think it's a really pretty shade of blue and nice quality leather. However mine is sitting quietly in my desk cabinet as I love my Oberon more!
> Ruby


Are you interested in selling your M-Edge? I'm looking to buy a gently used one. Here's my thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2068.0.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My daughter has the Sapphire blue M-Edge. I think that's the cover in the picture from the other thread. It's more of a dark turquoise color. It's a very, very beautiful cover. It's darker than the pictures I've seen.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

xdalaw said:


> Are you interested in selling your M-Edge? I'm looking to buy a gently used one. Here's my thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2068.0.html


Hi there, sorry, but I have no plans to sell the M-Edge. I will use this one when I travel b/c the e-luminator light fits into it perfectly and it's one less thing to carry w/me. 
Ruby


----------



## xdalaw (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Ruby.  I understand.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

xdalaw said:


> Thanks for the reply, Ruby. I understand.


You're welcome and it never hurts to ask. Thanks for being so understanding.
Ruby


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I wish there was a place to go and look at them before purchasing. I may order 2 of them in different colors from Amazon knowing that I can return one. I like the color of the one from the other thread best but it looks lighter than that on the Amazon site and the m-edge site. I'm glad others have posted pictures so that we can see the real colors.

I don't understand why m-edge doesn't update the pictures on their site and Amazons.

They must get lots of complaints about it.

Lynn M



luvmy4brats said:


> My daughter has the Sapphire blue M-Edge. I think that's the cover in the picture from the other thread. It's more of a dark turquoise color. It's a very, very beautiful cover. It's darker than the pictures I've seen.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

"I don't understand why m-edge doesn't update the pictures on their site and Amazons."

Lynne,  I think M-Edge did update their pictures, at least they added more since the time I ordered my cover back in late November.  But I agree that they should take better, more accurate photos for both theirs and Amazon's site.  I'd certainly let them know you're unhappy w/their representations........
Ruby


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

This is my Royal Blue M-Edge:


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I love the way your skin and Royal Blue cover match. I haven't tried a skin yet. I keep thinking it would be too distracting.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's a picture of my Navy Blue M-Edge with a couple household items so you can compare the colors

















I also thought a skin might be distracting, but it really isn't.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

kim said:


> Here's a picture of my Navy Blue M-Edge with a couple household items so you can compare the colors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the navy blue m-edge too and I think your photo is very accurate color wise. Great idea to add items that many people have for comparison's sake.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool. I have a royal blue one that's supposed to ship tomorrow. I like the color. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## ocdkindler (Feb 22, 2009)

Wells83 said:


> I have this M-Edge
> 
> 
> 
> I think the color of the one on the listing is pretty true to the one I have. I love it and am extremely happy with it.


which blue is this? thanks!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

ocdkindler said:


> which blue is this? thanks!


I'm not positive but I think this is one of the inaccurate pictures orignally posted on either Amazon or M-Edge.

The ones on M-Edge are a bit closer to the real color than the picture of the Kindle 1 covers on Amazon.

I don't think any of the three blue colors are actually that light.

I have the real leather blue sapphire. I love the color.

The actual color of the whole cover is closer to the color of the corners on these pictures.

http://buymedge.com/p_KindleExL_SB_pics.html

Since the K2 covers aren't out yet I can only guess that since the colors are listed the same for the blues that they will be the same color as the K1 blue covers.

If you go to www.buymedge.com and click on products and then the K1 covers, when you click on the name of the color you will see pictures. I don't think they have that working for the K2 covers yet.

I ended up ordering mine from Amazon so that I could get free shipping knowing that if I didn't like it I could return it and just pay return postage.

If I get a chance today or tomorrow I may try to post a picture of mine. I've never done it here before though.

Lynn M


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the sapphire blue medge cover for Kindle1. I agree with love2read. The pictures at www.buymedge.com show an accurate depiction of the color. It is really bright blue!


----------

